# Problème startx et gdm.service

## karmageddon

bonjour ,c'est encore moi .je continu mon aventure gentoo en essayant de démarrer gnome .

je pense avoir tout fait correctement mais conne ca ne marche pas ,je demande de l'aide .

dans l'ordre ,j'ai installer les pilotes Nvidia propriétaires ,puis Xorg .je pense que c'est bon jusque la ,tout mes périphériques sont correctement détectés ,y compris mes écrans (j'en ai 2).

ensuite systemd ,et gnome .

quand je fait " startx " l'écran devient noir 2-3 secondes et retour au point de départ avec l'érreur suivante

 *Quote:*   

> failed to get D-bus connection : operation not permitted

 

quand j'éssai de démarrer gdm 

```
systemctl start gdm.service
```

j'ai le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> failed to start gdm.service: Unit gdm.service failed to load : No such file or directory

 

d-bus est installé et activé au démarrage , et rien de nouveau ne s'installe que je fait 

```
emerge --ask gnome-base/gnome
```

je pense avoir correctement configurer le noyau ,le fichier /etc/default/grub est corretement édité pour activer systemd .je n'ai pas de /usr séparé donc pas de intramfs .

le fait d'être dans une résolution basse n'aide pas pour voir tout les messages ,y a t-il un moyen de passer l'affichage dans la résolution native de l'écran ?

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Pas sûr d'avoir tout saisi, mais je pense que quand tu parles de résolution native c'est que tu es dans un terminal TTY qui du coup est en 80*30 caractères je suppose.

Déjà avec les logs de gdm on en saura peut-être un peu plus. Que donnent les commandes suivantes :

```
systemctl status gdm.service
```

et

```
journalctl --unit=gdm.service -r
```

----------

## sebB

et /etc/default/grub, juste pour vérifier que tu démarre bien sur systemd.

----------

## karmageddon

bon ,point rapide sur la situation .

naivement ,je pensait qu'un minimum de fichiers indispensable a l'environnement choisit via eselect profile serait installés ,grosse erreur .

donc ,tentative pour tout installer et premier problème ,un message d'erreur .une valeur a modifier dans le noyau pour pulseaudio.

nouvelle tentative , premier fichier sur 405   :Shocked:  ,et après 1 min nouvelle erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> network is unreachable

 

vu que ma connexion fonctionne (emerge --sync a fonctionner normalement) ,c'est sans doute un problème ponctuel ,je verait demain si ca marche .

----------

## karmageddon

 *sebB wrote:*   

> et /etc/default/grub, juste pour vérifier que tu démarre bien sur systemd.

 

la ligne 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"
```

 est ajouté ,j'ai même essayer real_init

la situation se dégrade ,plus de connexion .

après l'activation de systemd ,j'avait des messages bizarres en fin de démarrage a propos d'ipv6 .ils ont disparu en même temps que ma connexion .la section network du wiki systemd etant très courte ,je ne voit pas ce que j'aurait pu mal faire (mais tout est possible)

chose étrange ,mon /etc/resolv.conf est vide et il y a une erreur pendant le démarrage ,je vais essayer de trouver laquelle.

je cherche mais ne voit pas comment résoudre le problème .mes connaissances a ce niveau sont limitées

Ça a fini par m'énerver,  re-installation complète en cours

----------

## sebB

Si ca peut t'aider, pour la conf des fichiers systemd j'ai simplement appliqué le guide d'install de arch

https://wiki.archlinux.fr/installation#Configuration_du_syst.C3.A8me

----------

## guitou

Hello.

gnome et gdm sont independants, il te faut aussi gnome-base/gdm. Si t'es pas en profil gnome/systemd, il faut l'installer. Rappel, pour verifier ton profil:

```
eselect profile list
```

Pour le reseau, je me rappelle avoir eu un souci similaire, qui etait lie a dhcp, a savoir la recuperation d'une IPV6 "failover". La solution avait consiste pour moi a configurer mon client dhcp pour faire de l'IPV4 uniquement. Toutefois gros flemmard que je suis, je reste sur un mix de systemd/openrc et je ne saurais te dire comment faire en 100% systemd. Mais si t'es dans le meme cas que moi, voici ma config (/etc/conf.d/net):

```

config_enp4s1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_enp4s1="-4"

fallback_enp4s1="192.168.0.10/24"

fallback_routes_enp4s1="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

NB: cote resolv.conf, ca devrait se resoudre tout seul avec l'acquisition d'une adresse par dhcp

Enfin, te bile pas d'avoir refait ton installation, c'est tres pedagogique (et peut-etre auras tu ainsi trouve seul la solution a tes problemes)

++

Gi)

----------

## karmageddon

de retour , avec gentoo option xfce .ca marche aussi bien mais c'est moin chiant a installer .

merci a ceux qui ont essayer de m'aider

par contre ,j'ai quelques soucis pour configurer .je vais peut etre encore avoir besoin d'aide (clavier en qwerty entre autre)

----------

